# do i need a stuffer?



## candycoated (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm tired of buying things to get ready for this new hobby I'm taking on.

I know, that's weird coming from a lady, we like to buy things, but I've bought so much stuff I'm seriously exhausted.

I went ahead and bought a grinder because it was on sale, it came with grinder attachments, and most do too.

I'm curious, do the grinder stuffer attachments not work as well? I saw the plastic spiral feeder stuffing part, are they not used because they essentially grind the product one more time?

Anybody care to explain some pros and cons, please?

Thank You!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 7, 2013)

Its not a matter of need. Its more of a want. Will the stuffing tubes work ok for smaller batches like 5 or 10 lbs. Yes. But a dedicated stuffer makes it so much easier and you will love doing it more.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 7, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> Its not a matter of need. Its more of a want. Will the stuffing tubes work ok for smaller batches like 5 or 10 lbs. Yes. But a dedicated stuffer makes it so much easier and you will love doing it more.



Well said... if you can swing a stuffer and find time for one more outing to shop, your sausage making experience will be much more enjoyable with a stuffer rather than stuffing with a grinder, better end product also.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 7, 2013)

As others have said,for the best quality and minimal frustration, go with a dedicated stuffer.
If you do a bit of stuffing with a grinder, you'll definitely appreciate stuffing with a dedicated stuffer, there's a world of difference.


~Martin


----------



## candycoated (Jan 7, 2013)

So I wont be pureeing my meat further with a grinder, and it's only a difference of ease and time...

Great, I think I can deal with that... for now. :)

BTW, I see your propane comment in your sig, bmudd. I'll be interested in what you got to share.

I just started looking at buying a larger propane tank and getting it filled, instead of using those 20# exchange hubs. I live out in a rural place, so figuring out where to start has been an annoyance.


----------



## candycoated (Jan 7, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> Well said... if you can swing a stuffer and find time for one more outing to shop, your sausage making experience will be much more enjoyable with a stuffer rather than stuffing with a grinder, *better end product* also.


Wait, what? You can't just say that and not explain why it's better! :)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 7, 2013)

candycoated said:


> So I wont be pureeing my meat further with a grinder, and it's only a difference of ease and time...
> Great, I think I can deal with that... for now. :)
> 
> 
> ...



the more you grind the warmer meat gets so you have to be careful and make sure you chill the meat after the first grind before you stuff. You want it as cold as possible. If it heats up it can get a little mushy so your texture will be off.

As for the propane tank I am making a big trailer smoker out of the tank. 

I know you live in a rural area but if you contact a local propane company I am sure they will rent you a 250-500 gallon tank. You will need to have them plum the line for your smoker but they should do it. And if they are delivering that much propane per trip you should be good.


----------



## candycoated (Jan 7, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> the more you grind the warmer meat gets so you have to be careful and make sure you chill the meat after the first grind before you stuff. You want it as cold as possible. If it heats up it can get a little mushy so your texture will be off.


TY for the pointers. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ah, a rig build. I'll be interested in that too. :)


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 8, 2013)

A stuffer won't mush your meat like the grinder does and it is much faster.  Sure, another thing to wash, but make it worth the time by making up 3 months worth of product.  Don't do a year all at once, it will break down in the freezer, 6 months tops.  And, you can delay the stuffing until the next day, too.  I got the 15 lb Northern Tool (think its now Kitchener) stuffer, well worth the money for the larger size; I can do 10-12 lbs at once easily in one fill.  The grinder should have a large horn, use that for 1 and 3 lb. bags of ground beef, pork, bulk sausage, etc.  With the stuffer, you can do skinless little link sausages too.  Just use the smallest stuffing tube and let the sausage flow out the end in a straight line onto a long tray.  Lay out 6-8 strips and freeze in a freezer overnight, then just cut the links and package.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 8, 2013)

CandyCoated,

I speak from experience. I started with a Kitchen Aid (KA) grinder and stuffer attachment and thought it was the way to go. Then I found this site. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I actually kept using my KA grinder and bought a stuffer. Man what a difference. My production time was cut in half. It also produced a better product as I had less air bubbles in my casings. I had trouble using the KA stuffing snack sticks. the pressure needed to stuff the smaller casing caused the fat to start to melt well being stuffed.

Look on line for a deal on a stuffer. I got my through Cabela's when they closed out their old model for over 1/2 off.

Good luck and post up some pictures of your sausage adventures

Robert


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 8, 2013)

Fishwrestler said:


> I speak from experience.



So do the rest of us. :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## candycoated (Jan 8, 2013)

Welp, if there is a quality difference like many of you say, then I NEED a stuffer.

I want my husband's deer meat products to be top quality stuff.


Fishwrestler said:


> CandyCoated,
> 
> 
> Look on line for a deal on a stuffer.
> ...


That's exactly what I'm tired of doing, sigh.

I'm prolly gonna need a sausage mixer too. I don't think my 5qt mixer bowl will handle more than 4 pounds at a time... maybe...

And I got to make sure the instacure gets evenly distributed, along with seasonings.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2013)

Melissa, morning.....  My first batch of sausage was about 20 yrs ago...   The KA and stuffing attachment....  That was my last batch until I found this forum.... New grinder, vertical stuffer, smoker, 2 scales (50#, 1000 gram), box of assorted fresh spices and herbs, natural and collagen casing, modded the smoker, etc etc.... It has been a worthwhile trip and the folks here have been great helping me through this "transformation"....  At least, you can eat the mistakes....   Next is a "dry curing and aging chamber".... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 8, 2013)

I wholeheartedly agree that a stuffer makes it so much easier. We did one batch with the LEM grinder and refused to make any more until we got a stuffer. I only do small 5-10 lbs at a time, so I went with the LEM 5# sausage stuffer. Since I only do the smaller batches, I didn't bother with a meat mixer. I have a meat lug that I use. I also mix my spices and cure in whatever liquid I am adding to the meat...better distribution that way IMHO. BTW I hate shopping.


----------



## candycoated (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your opinions so I can make an educated decision everyone. Y'all are very much appreciated.

Now, from what I've picked up around here. I don't want a model that has hard to find o-rings. Also, some models leave unstuffed sausage behind. What else do I need to look out for?

Wanna help me shop... Any recommendations on models? :)

p.s. Dave, I got my smoker in the mail today. So technically you can't tease me anymore.

Unfortunately, I've run into a problem assembling it, some holes don't line up properly.

Gonna get my husband to look at it tomorrow in case I'm doing something wrong, before I start bad mouthing the manufacturer.

I got some good ones lined up though. ;)


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 8, 2013)

I got a Grizzly 5# for X-mas but have not used it yet. I did a lot of research and before X-mas there were a lot of posts about stuffers and grinders and the Grizzly and the Northern Tool were the most recommended on here for the money. They are the same stuffer just a different name. The only drawback to these is they have plastic gears but.....you can get steel gears from LEM that fit. They both have a 15# stuffer that again is the same but they 15# has steel gears. I think for the money they are very good stuffers.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 8, 2013)

candycoated said:


> I'm tired of buying things to get ready for this new hobby I'm taking on.
> 
> I know, that's weird coming from a lady, we like to buy things, but I've bought so much stuff I'm seriously exhausted.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have the Cyclone stuffer tubes made for a grinder. They work just ok and are way better than the KA stuffer.

As for a dedicated stuffer there are a few out there that are great with parts readily available.

Some of the great stuffers are.

LEM

Cabelas

Sausage Maker

Weston (Used to make the Cabelas, dont know if they still do)

There are others with a lower price tag and use some of the same parts as ones mentioned above.

Grizzly

Northern Tool

Gander Mountain Guide Series

Some of the stuffers you mention that leave meat behind. This is from the bottom elbow of the canister. The plunger will only go so far (called bottoming out) Try not to do this as you can strip gears.


----------



## venture (Jan 8, 2013)

You have heard it from experts.

If you do it rarely and in small batches, the grinder will do. 

I didn't like how that went.

I bought a small stuffer. I use it for even small  5 pound batches.

I don't mind the extra item to wash and store, after trying to do it with a grinder.

Now I enjoy making sausage.  I think you will too!

Good luck an good smoking.


----------



## candycoated (Jan 9, 2013)

Y'all figure the cabela grinder stuffing attachment tubes fit their stuffer too?

They kinda look the same in the pictures on-line.


----------



## crustyo44 (Jan 9, 2013)

DaveOmak,

Your comments are sooooooooo right. I am now getting all the required items together for a curing chamber/coolroom build.

6'wX7'hx7'long. Big enough to even do some fermenting of the good stuff, either beer or shine.

Regards,

Jan.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Y'all figure the cabela grinder stuffing attachment tubes fit their stuffer too?
> 
> They kinda look the same in the pictures on-line.


Yes they do... My tubes are identical. I have the cabelas 30 lb stuffer with motor and the 1 hp grinder


----------



## roller (Feb 6, 2013)

M. if you have 3 hands just use your grinder to stuff your sausage with but if you only have 2 hands then you will need a stuffer...That is the best way I can put it...


----------



## candycoated (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the cabela's grinder, so I'd like to get that cabela's stuffer... extra parts and such.

But wouldn't you know that almost 24 hours after I created this thread, the sale on those stuffers ended. I refuse to pay full price when I know they will go on sale again. I've read lots of folks say they go on sale every year around Christmas time. So just keeping my eyes open, maybe i'll find one on ebay or craigs list before the sale... who knows.

If I do decide to stuff casings with my grinder before I get a stuffer, I figure it will make me appreciate the stuffer more. Americans love a struggle and life lesson! ;p

BTW, I used my cabela #8 grinder for the first time, it spit 6lbs of meat out so fast... i was kinda disappointed in a way, wanted to spend some quality time with the grinder. hehe, I was like, "that's it? we're done?"


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Lady Mel....I will send you one of my Universal ones.....if you want more quality time!  (wink)


----------



## candycoated (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh no, that's one of them manual turn crank grinders?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 6, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Oh no, that's one of them manual turn crank grinders?


I thought you wanted a slower version????  haha!


----------



## candycoated (Feb 6, 2013)

slower not harder. ;p


----------



## crustyo44 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bonding sessions with mincers and stuffers are a thing of the past. I do feel for you, I am a bit the same.

In our modern age, speed and  temperature control is of the utmost importance to produce a top quality sausage you can be proud of.

Take photos, enlarge them and stick them on the bedroom wall to look at when you first open your eyes.

I know that my wife would be very impressed.

I take photos of everything I make.

Cheers,

Jan


----------



## smoking b (Feb 6, 2013)

candycoated said:


> I have the cabela's grinder, so I'd like to get that cabela's stuffer... extra parts and such.
> 
> But wouldn't you know that almost 24 hours after I created this thread, the sale on those stuffers ended. I refuse to pay full price when I know they will go on sale again. I've read lots of folks say they go on sale every year around Christmas time. So just keeping my eyes open, maybe i'll find one on ebay or craigs list before the sale... who knows.
> 
> ...


The stuffing tubes that came with my Cabela's grinder also fit my Weston stuffer if you don't mind them & happen to find a deal on one of those sooner...


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 6, 2013)

candycoated said:


> slower not harder. ;p


But it helps with the "upper body strength"....(just teasing)


----------



## linguica (Feb 6, 2013)

How about an electric stuffer with the addition of:


When stuffing sausages, the more hands on the job the easier it goes.


----------



## roller (Feb 6, 2013)

candycoated said:


> slower not harder. ;p


What about the American thang ??????


----------



## candycoated (Feb 7, 2013)

crustyo44

Hey mate!

Good point about food safety.

Looked at the weston again. 7lb capacity instead of 11lb, half the price but same features, and there is a model right now that comes with a realtree fabric cover.

Foot control is not a bad idea either...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 7, 2013)

candycoated said:


> crustyo44
> 
> Hey mate!
> 
> ...


That's the one I have & it works great. The 2 speed gearbox is really nice for raising the plunger back out also...


----------



## candycoated (Feb 7, 2013)

Oops, I left out a bit of info. The one with the realtree cover is on sale. Like $25 cheaper.


----------



## crustyo44 (Feb 7, 2013)

I found the 7 lbs( 3 kg) model big enough. These stuffers are easy to fill, just make sure your pack the meat mix in tightly otherwise you have air bubbles in your snags.

To come back to safety, keep the stuffer tube in the fridge before using and filling. Make SURE that you use the correct amount of Cure #1 if you are going to smoke the sausages and use cure #2  if you are going to ferment and dry them. Not using cures correctly can be DEADLY!!!!!!!!

Regards,

Jan.


----------

